# Babes I WANT!



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 17, 2011)

Whenever I see these chicks on TV all I can think of is how much I want them!

Allison Scagliotti from Warehouse 13







Elyse Levesque from Stargate Universe






Kris Williams from Ghost Hunters






Summer Glau from The Cape (and the movie: Serenity)






Jennifer Ferrin from The Cape






Joelle Carter From FX's Justified






Natalie Zea from Justified






Katie McGrath from Merlin






Krysten Ritter from Breaking Bad


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 17, 2011)

^ you have good taste bro. they are all hot. i would feel honored to fuck any of them. . .


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 17, 2011)

Krysten Ritter and Jennifer Ferrin are hot.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 17, 2011)

This guy just loves them light skin girls, all those girls are pale as hell, kinda like casper. lol


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 17, 2011)

Don't get me wrong though, they are still hot and fuckable.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 17, 2011)

summer glau is where it's at. that girl gets picked up by cool shows that are destined to fail. firefly, terminator cancelled


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 18, 2011)

You cant tell if any of them even have teeth.  A sexy picture wouldnt hurt every now and then.  Jesus Christ they all look depressed to be alive.  That being said only the first girl is even remotely hot.  You can have all the ugly ones you want brother.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2011)

he's married and he has a thing for women with their mouths shut. that's kinda funny right there.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 18, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Whenever I see these chicks on TV all I can think of is how much I want them!
> 
> 
> Summer Glau from The Cape (and the movie: Serenity)



And "Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles"! 






I loved "Firefly" and "Serenity".


----------



## Curt James (Mar 18, 2011)

Much too young, but, _hey._






YouTube Video











And a few more age appropriate...





Michelle Pfeiffer





Kim Basinger





Joan Jett (pic from late '70s)


----------



## phosphor (Mar 18, 2011)

Lacy Chabert in the younger years - growing up and being around the same age, I had choked my chicken more than a few times with her in mind.




And certainly doesn't fail after all grown up as well.


----------



## phosphor (Mar 18, 2011)

Besides Modern Family being the best show on tv currently, these two are reason enough to watch this show... Sofia Vergara and..




..Julie Bowen! They both need to do some black swanning.




as a bonus, here's Julie feeding her twins. Holy hell, I'm hungry all of a sudden.


----------



## Rockstarz (Mar 18, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Much too young, but, _hey._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ahhh...Ms. Basinger (very nice).


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 18, 2011)

phosphor said:


>



Shazam!!


----------



## oufinny (Mar 18, 2011)

You picked all the hot scifi bitches I want to hit as well.  Summer Glau is banging and did ballet so you know she is mad flexible... so hot!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Mar 18, 2011)

^


----------



## oufinny (Mar 18, 2011)

Good lord, that one gets a LHJO for sure.  



TheGreatSatan said:


>


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 5, 2011)

Taylor Cole from The Event






Sarah Roemer from The Event


----------



## OUTLAW01 (Apr 5, 2011)

DAMN THEY ARE ALL HOT!!!


----------

